# CL Box elder trees



## sprucegum (Nov 18, 2017)

https://vermont.craigslist.org/grd/d/boxelder-trees-free-wood/6352704032.html

Wrong side of the state to be practical for me. Don't think they flame in the NE like they do in the west. Never cut one in my life that I know of they just don't seem to grow here.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice, but too far for me... Chuck


----------

